# What is the worst part?



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 18, 2002)

*What is the worst?*

What is the worst part in LOTR, in your opinion, and what is the best part. No need for long essays, a post for everyone.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 18, 2002)

I am a fervent fan of the path through Moria for the simple reason that it has such atmosphere and dread wrapped up in this part of the tale. I dislike most of the early part of Frodo's journey to Mordor after the breaking of the fellowship, though it does get better as they reach the Marshes of the Dead.


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 18, 2002)

*I fogott to tell you mine!*

My favourite part of LOTR is Gimli in Moria, and when he beating Legolas in number of killed Orcs. The worst place in the book, is when the last sentence spoken by Sam is finished, an there is no more of the tale on the next page, just the appendix.


----------



## Aldanil (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm with Gimli Elf-friend on this one: the worst part of the Tale is (each time) when it's over.


Whether either is my most favoritest part I can't say, among so many others, but the horns of the Rohirrim "wildly blowing" in the Pelennor Fields still make the hair stand up on the back of my neck, and the image of "an old weary hobbit, shrunken by the years that had carried him far beyond his time" bending down to touch Frodo's knee as he sleeps below Cirith Ungol still breaks my heart.


----------



## wonko (Mar 18, 2002)

When I finished the book I naturally thought the end was the worst because it was sad and kind of depressing (Sam being left alone and all). Then I read the timeline in the appendix and saw that Sam, Legolas and Gimli had all gone away. This was somewhat comforting but the end is still my least favorite part of the book because it is the end. My favorite part of the book is also the trip through Moria as well as the time Gandalf returns from "death".


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 18, 2002)

I dont think there are anybad bits at all. My fav would be the battles and the part i dont like as much would be probably the start of when they enter the old forest.


----------



## dgoof911 (Mar 18, 2002)

My favorite part in the story is at the bridge in Moria when Gandalf fights the Balrog. It is the most climactic scene I have ever read.

"You cannot pass!"

The worst part was of course the ending...


----------



## Niniel (Mar 19, 2002)

There are a lot of parts that I like a lot, but the best would be the adventures with Shelob (and especially Sam's role in it), Éowyn and Merry beating the Nazgûl, and of course when Frodo leaves (brings tears to my eyes every time...). 
The part I like less is that with Tom Bombadil, and some of the battle descriptions are a bit dull sometimes.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm with Niniel on this. I was never a big fan of Tom B although he amuses me a lot!

I think I like the end of the book in a sad sort of way. The last line never fails to make me cry and I love the feeling when you're getting that deeply into a book. Of course, it sucks that it's all over but I know I can always go back and read it again!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 19, 2002)

I also love the two chapters of Moria, before and after entrance. The scene where they can't get in is excellent because it withholds the humour but provides tension and excitement at the same time. The Moria scenes are just downright spooky as hell, and especially in the Chamber of Mazarbul!! "They are coming!", "We cannot get out." Whooo.. 
But that's just a teeny little bit better than just about every other chapter in the book: the others lack very little. I really like the chapter "The Riders of Rohan", where the Three Companions reveal themselves to Éomer and his _éored_. 

The worst is maybe the part where Galadriel et al. are saying there farewells by the Angle: the incredibly silly barge shaped like a swan is unintentionally humorous, just because it's so odd. And I think the song is a bit corny, although it's an excellent poem. The whole atmosphere is too cliché and prototypical for a fantasy novel.


----------



## dregj (May 5, 2014)

Best part all the faramir stuff
My favourite character by far
worst part tom bombadil- do


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 5, 2014)

*Re: I fogott to tell you mine!*



gimli_alvevenn said:


> My favourite part of LOTR is Gimli in Moria, and when he beating Legolas in number of killed Orcs. The worst place in the book, is when the last sentence spoken by Sam is finished, an there is no more of the tale on the next page, just the appendix.



This is the worst part for me too. I don't know that I have a favorite, I love the books.


----------



## Starbrow (May 5, 2014)

I don't know that I would describe it as the worst part, but I find the part where Frodo and Sam leave the Fellowship and start crossing the Emyn Muil kind of boring.
There are so many favorite parts. One is when Eomer realizes that it's Aragorn who was come in the black ships and the tide of the battle is turned. It gives me chills just writing about it.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 6, 2014)

What is meant by "worst"?

The worst experience for the characters?
The worst for the reader emotionally?
The least enjoyable as story?
The most perilous?

And this changes after the first reading, when the dramatic irony is complete; and when re-reading for the first time after reading The Silmarillion, and maybe also Unfinished Tales. The worst moments - and also the best - are in flux with every read.


----------



## crabby (May 9, 2014)

the worst - and, i think, only 'bad' bit in the books - is the bloody interminable singing!

the 'best' bits change every time i read the books, they change depending on the mood i'm in, the place i'm reading the books (for example, i recently read FoTR while on a three day backpacking trip from Shropshire into Powys, and the Hobbits first Journey from the Shire to Rivendell came alive to me in a way it have never done before..).


----------



## archeloferebor (Mar 2, 2015)

i think the worst parts are the book 1 of the fellowship of the ring. it's kinda boring but sometimes it gives me infos that are not on the movies. the rest are epic. i am now reading rotk. and on the pyre of denethor. the battle of the pellenor fields are so awesome.


----------



## Joe Fights Morgoth (Jul 6, 2015)

I absolutely love the first 4 chapters, everything in the Shire is great to me but when the Hobbits get to the Old Forest i just want to skip ahead to Bree. I dont mind Tom Bombadil but he feels very out of place to me and i dont think he fits the tone of the book. I know the Council Of Elrond drags on a bit but i find it really interesting and love the feel of it.


----------



## Marc Dearn (Sep 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadil has always seemed incongruous to me, the story is a good one and I understand why Tolkien told it, but it just doesn't fit.
Take it out and no-one would know


----------



## Dor-nu-Fauglith (Sep 13, 2015)

The part of Frodo and Sam's journey between the Ithilien and past Cirith Ungol, I was never overly fond of, though 'worst' is a strong word, I'd say not as interesting as the other parts.

Book one of the Fellowship was my favourite, along with the final book in the Return of the King. And also, contrary to what some may say, I love Tom Bombadil, he's a jolly fellow, his jacket is blue and his boots are yellow!


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 16, 2015)

Marc Dearn said:


> Tom Bombadil has always seemed incongruous to me, the story is a good one and I understand why Tolkien told it, but it just doesn't fit.
> Take it out and no-one would know


Tom Bombadil is an enigma, but without him the hobbits could not hope to have escaped the barrow wight. The barrow wight was necessary, because Merry received the sword of Westernesse, with spells for the bane of Mordor wound into its making, from his lair. This is the sword that he stabbed the Witch King of Angmar with, undoing his immortality and making it possible for Eowyn to slay him. The passage describing the passing of Merry's sword afterwards, is one of the most beautiful pieces of writing anywhere.


----------



## Beorn84 (Oct 17, 2015)

Finding out mortals still die in valinor i was happier when i thought gimli was kicked back and relaxed


----------



## Dor-nu-Fauglith (Oct 17, 2015)

Beorn84 said:


> Finding out mortals still die in valinor i was happier when i thought gimli was kicked back and relaxed



I expected that to be honest. I read a bit of the Silmarillion before LOTR. Hence, I didn't expect the 'Undying lands' to be literally that, or for the Valar to be able to recall the gift of Illuvatar to mortals.


----------



## Êurlond (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh my God, Definetly my favourite part was when Gandalf charged Helms Deep with the Rohirrim, But any bad parts? Not really.


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 17, 2016)

I think the worst part is Darkness and the best part is absolute light which is no other than Eru Illuvitar and his creation.


----------

